# Horadrim-Würfel



## Zanda (22. Juli 2008)

HAllo zusammen,

ich hab vor kurzen mal diablo angefangen zu spielen und bin jetzt bei DIABLO selbst, nur ist das 

1te Problem: Wo grinde ich am schnellsten ? bin glub ich mmit lvl 26 n bissle niedrig für den ...(bin Kampf-Assassine mit schwerpunkt auf den schlagenschlagund den schwanzschlag, ka wie der genau heißt)

und das

2te Problem: kann man mit dem horadrim würfel regenerationstränke herstelllen ? und wenn ja  WIE? bitte helft mir 


dank schon mal im vorraus

Grüße Zanda


----------



## Cruzes (22. Juli 2008)

alles zu finden bei indiablo.de

tränke mixen geht, is lange her seid dem ich das letzt mal gezockt habe.

mmmh grinden.... welchn akt und stelle bist du schon?


----------



## Zanda (22. Juli 2008)

wie gesagt im 4ten akt bei diablo .... nur bin ich halt erst lvl 26 und hab noch net das endtalent von der kampf assassine..
Edith:
und zu dem mixen: ok ich habs gefunden da stehen 2 verschiedene rezepte jetzt hab ich jetzt nur noch die grind frage...


wo grinde ich am schnellsten mit meine kamp-assassine (bin akt 4 quest 3 (diablo töten))


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (22. Juli 2008)

Wo sind die Zeiten hin, wo keiner in Diablo von "Grinden" sprach...

Egal. lvl 26 grinden. Versuch's beim Basar in Akt 3 (lohnt aber glaub ich wenig), oder einfach Flammenfluss von WP bis zum Engel auf und abrennen, oder das CS ohne Siegel oder zumindest ohne letztes Siegel brav abfarmen.

Hm, warum spielste keine Trapse? Ist doch zum Grinden einfacher bzw. schneller.


----------



## Zanda (22. Juli 2008)

naja da man net umskillen kann :/ und da ich es zum ersten mal spiele... und ich hab das wort grinden nur benutzt weils schnell zu schreiben ging, als wo kann ich  am schnellsten mobs killen um lvl up zu kommen...


----------



## Zanda (22. Juli 2008)

was meinst du mit cs ohne letztes siegel ?


----------



## Zatrisha (22. Juli 2008)

Er meint wohl Diablos Hütte, wo Du das letzte Siegel nicht aufmachen sollst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (22. Juli 2008)

also lvl 26 reicht eigentlich um Diablo zu killen, kann zwar dauern aber mit genug Tränken und weg-/hinlaufen sollte das gehen, besorge dir am besten erstmal genug Geld, dann kaufe dir Tränke und mache genau neben Dia ein Portal auf und immer wenn du wenig Leben hast einfach rein und Hoch heilen egal ob mit Tränken oder die Tusse da in der Festng des Wahnsinns ansprechen, ansonsten wie schon gesagt einfach alle killen was du kannst, gibt genug EP


----------



## Qwalle (22. Juli 2008)

baal-runs ...
die wellen


----------



## Bubi17 (23. Juli 2008)

wenn er akt 4 ist... schon klar^^


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (23. Juli 2008)

Der Typ bei dem du die gegenstände identifizren kannst sagt die alle möglichen kombinationen die du mit dem Würfel herstellen kannst (komme grade net auf den Namen^^)


----------



## wlfbck (23. Juli 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Der Typ bei dem du die gegenstände identifizren kannst sagt die alle möglichen kombinationen die du mit dem Würfel herstellen kannst (komme grade net auf den Namen^^)



oder einfach auf indiablo.de gucken... naja, egal.

ich würd dir raten erstmal auf selbiger seite zu gucken, wie dein char zu skillen ist. sonst wirst dich spätestens ab mitte alp nur noch durchquälen, macht auch kein spass.


----------



## faaaaa (23. Juli 2008)

der typ heisst decard cain ^^


----------



## Asparius (23. Juli 2008)

schau mal auf dieser seite da siehst du bei welcher stufe du am besten wo ep machst

http://gordonweb.net/leveling_guide.htm


----------



## Zanda (23. Juli 2008)

danke an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur an die die meinen ich soll einfach bei  indiablo.de nachgucken wegen dem würfel :  dort stehen leider auch falsche rezepte ..... und die funktionieren dann nciht 
aber hab nun ne andere seite gefunden ...


----------



## Magickevin (23. Juli 2008)

Regenerationtränke stellt man mit 3heil+3manatränken her wenn man 3 regenerationstränke hat kann man die wieder in den würfel reintun und daraus wird ein voller regenerationstrank

wenn du im bnet spielst mach dia runs alleine wird es bisschen schwerer ich würde dir empfehlen einfach akt4 rauszugehen also aus der stadt und denn alle monster killen die du siehst das machst du solange bist du bei diablos heiligtum angekommen bist dort aktivierst du 4 von 5 siegeln am du musst nur wissen welche davon monster spawnen lassen bei den geistern isses der hintere bei den todesrittern (die verfluchen ka ob die so heißen glaube schon) ist ja eh nur einer und bei den anderen viechern ist es soweit ich weiß auch der hintere schalter da musst du allerdings aufpassen weil man schnell verrecken kann weil die stark sind 



hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen


----------



## the Huntress (23. Juli 2008)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Regenerationtränke stellt man mit 3heil+3manatränken her



Stimmt nicht ganz. Dazu braucht man noch einen lädierten Edelstein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hänge grade beim 3ten Akt mit einen Kumpel. Wenn dieser nicht da ist nehme ich mir die Gräber von Tal Rasha im 2ten Akt vor inklusive Duriel. Geht auch relativ gut und in jedem Grab findest du Champion-Mobs sowie eine große Truhe. Mit etwas Glück findet man blaue oder auch Set-Gegenstände. Ich bin übrigens auch Level 26.

Natürlich ist jeder andere Spot besser, die Gräber sind halt im 2ten Akt. Wenn ich mit dem 3ten fertig bin werde ich auch woanders grinden.


----------



## Zanda (23. Juli 2008)

also ich war eben bei diablo und hab ihn wieder versucht ich hab keine ahnung wie ich den schaffen soll...
der macht seinen strahl und eine sek später bin ich tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was mach ich falshc ? hab extra feuerressi zeugs gekauft bin bei 80% aber i-wie hilft des net


----------



## the Huntress (23. Juli 2008)

Ich denke, wie du schon erwähnt hast, das dein Level einfach zu niedrig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin zwar keine große Expertin in Diablo 2, aber meine Assasine ist auf dem selben Level und hat gerade mal den 3ten Akt zur Hälfte durch.


----------



## Zanda (23. Juli 2008)

^ja denk ich auch aber leider hab ich keine ahnnung wie ich lvln soll nur mobs killen ist verdammt öde vorallen weil des so ewig braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zatrisha (24. Juli 2008)

also auf lvl26 ist das leveln doch noch nicht sooo schwer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


metzel einfach noch mal ein bißchen im vierten akt rum, dann kommst du ganz fix ein bißchen höher, mach ihn einfach noch mal von vorn oder so.
diablo mit 26 alleine killen ist auch nicht ganz einfach, wenn du nicht verdammt gute klamotten hast oder ein geübter spieler bist. 
ich würde mind. bis 30 noch ein bißchen leveln gehen oder eben im team spielen.


----------



## otaku-san (24. Juli 2008)

Zanda schrieb:


> ^ja denk ich auch aber leider hab ich keine ahnnung wie ich lvln soll nur mobs killen ist verdammt öde vorallen weil des so ewig braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also - bei D2 geht es um nichts anderes als um Mobs killen. Kill die Mobs, kill die Bosse, besorg Dir nen Set.
Die XP pro Mob hängen von deinen eigenem Lvl ab, also nicht zu schnell oder langsam durchs Gelände.
Es bringt auch wenig, ein Gebiet 3x zu säubern, lieber weitergehen.
(Barbaren lvln. schlecht im Chaos-Sanktuarity :-)

Bei indiablo gibt es leveling-Anleitungen, auch für den Würfel. Für Tränke braucht man AFAIR Edelsteine in hoher Qualität - nicht einfach zu bekommen.


----------



## Cruzes (24. Juli 2008)

Ich würde dir empfehlen akt 3 mephi runs zu machen, net um zu lvln sondern um gute gegenstände zu bekommen.
Da bekomsmte auch mal ganz fix Möwe... und leg dir bei Mephi auf jedenfall ne MF rüstung zu (magische gegenstände finden rüstung) 
also schön perfekte topaze sockeln und co.


----------



## the Huntress (24. Juli 2008)

Zanda schrieb:


> ^ja denk ich auch aber leider hab ich keine ahnnung wie ich lvln soll nur mobs killen ist verdammt öde vorallen weil des so ewig braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Willkommen im Genre Hack'n'Slay...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (24. Juli 2008)

Zanda schrieb:


> also ich war eben bei diablo und hab ihn wieder versucht ich hab keine ahnung wie ich den schaffen soll...
> der macht seinen strahl und eine sek später bin ich tot
> 
> 
> ...




Roter Strahl... den castet er meistens (oder gar immer?) zweimal nacheinander, mit ner Pause von etwa einer Sekunde dazwischen. Einfach vor dem Strahl herlaufen (im Kreis um Diablo herum). Dann trifft er dich nicht. Halte ein wenig Abstand vom Pentagramm, so dass Dia in etwa am Bildschirmrand wäre. So hast du auch genug Zeit um zu sehen, welche Attacke er von sich gibt (entfällt natürlich bei seinem Flammenkranz).

Roter Strahl = vorweg laufen, am Bildschirmrand oder eben in Reichweite Traps setzen (soweit vorhanden). Als "Melee" Assa natürlich schwer, aber irgendwelche Fallen wirste ja haben oder? Ansonsten halt zusehen, dass der Merc bissl was abbekommt und den potten. Nebenher brav draufhauen.

Aber als Melee Assa kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Dia so einer der "unmöglicheren" Gegner ist. Was du an Fallen hast, setze, am besten diese, die diese Blitze schießen. (Kettenblitze glaub ich)

Aber der rote Strahl ist ja noch das Einfachste, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## wlfbck (25. Juli 2008)

der rote strahl macht übrigens keinen feuerschaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kannste resis vergessen, der is nicht resistbar (außer magie absorp, aber egal). und desweiteren: am besten xp gibts dort, wo der moblvl unterschied zu deinem am kleinsten is bzw keiner da ist. wenn man sich auf www.indiablo.de auch mal nen bisschen umsieht, da gibts auch ne tabelle mit welchem lvl wo lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagdy (25. Juli 2008)

Also wer bei Diablo rumbrüllt, ich muss ja nur Grinden und sonst nichts.
Bitte auf Start-> Systemsteuerung->Software entfernen->Diablo 2 klicken!
Denn Diablo ist ein Hack&Slay Spiel. Wie auch schon meine Vorredner sagten.
Die Anleitung zum Hora haste ja und zum Leveln kann ich nur sagen, schau Dir Deine Akt nochmal von verne an.
Genieße die Welt und mach nebenbei alles platt, was Dir vor die Flinte läuft...
Ist nunmal der "Sinn" des Spieles.

Diablo ist nicht so schwer, wie man denkt. Und wie ein andrer Vorredner schon sagte, ausweichen drasufhauen, Portal , hocheilen und weitermachen! ^^

So long
Wagdy


----------



## gorecore (25. Juli 2008)

Pass nur auf, dass diablo nicht das knochengefängnis um das portal zaubert ! in dem fall wegflitzen, neues portal machen - ich habs früher immer sogehalten, das portal weiter weg also vor dem großen hauptraum aufzumachen.

rezepte etc. kannst du für den horadrimwürfel eigentlich überall im netz finden. gute anlaufstelle ist natürlich indiablo.de


----------



## Skelegon (25. Juli 2008)

einfach 3 große mana und heal tränke in würfel tun und verwandeln für regenerationstränke


----------



## RavenMadow (25. Juli 2008)

hier erst mal ne leicht zu beantwordende frage spielst du online oder offline???

wenn du online spielst lass dich einfach ziehn es giebt oft games die heisen z.b. "need free rush" oder "need rush offer hf" stell dich einfach mit in das game las dich in die party einladen und gut schon biste durch (als tip das "hf" is die hellforge quest die 2the im vierten akt die wird meist erst am schluss gemacht wenn du also schnell genug das spiel verlässt kannste die quest später nach holen)

wenn du offline zockst musst du wohl oder übel denn vierten akt immer und immer wieder machen bis es entlich klappt da hilft wirklich nur potten pottem potten und weck laufen natürlich^^


----------



## superi0r (25. Juli 2008)

Also mit lvl 26 beginnt man eigentlich mit Baalruns. Nun ist die Frage ob du Online zockst oder nicht.
Ansonsten bringt der 3. Akt am besten Ep um diesen Lvl herum.
Einfach mal alle QUests dort erledigen.
Akt 4 dürfte auch gut ep geben.
Nur ist dort die Frage ob du das mit 26 schon schaffst.


----------



## Playboy51 (25. Juli 2008)

Wenn du bei Diablo bist und er den Roten strahl castet, solltest du wenn möglich nicht drin stehen bleiben. Am besten du bist immer in bewegung wenn der eine spezialfähigkeit macht.


----------

